# My first cook on my UDS



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Just built it a few days ago and did some chicken quarters on it this evening.
Turned out very juicy but the color needs some help.
I will do some ribs tomorrow.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

They are looking good!


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

bigl said:


> Just built it a few days ago and did some chicken quarters on it this evening.
> Turned out very juicy but the color needs some help.
> I will do some ribs tomorrow.


What's wrong with the color? Looks great from here!


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Nick I am looking for a little darker color. Actually it looks darker in the picture than when I pulled them. A light dusting of paprika might fix it. Also I only had brickets and mesquite charcoal and it doesn't give the color like wood does. I normally cook on an offset or a rotisserie cooker and use oak with a little hickory.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

How well did it hold temps?


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

It holds temp extremely well. Recovers fast and holds 225 with both ball valves closed. When I was seasoning it I used 8 lbs of Kingsford and 12 hrs later it was at 220 but dropping. After the chicken today I closed it off completely and will see if it went out or not. I will do ribs tomorrow and use both cooking levels just to compare them to each other. I have a dome top on it. I did notice the gauge on the side did not agree with my maverick 73. I will find out later which is right.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

bigl said:


> It holds temp extremely well. Recovers fast and holds 225 with both ball valves closed. When I was seasoning it I used 8 lbs of Kingsford and 12 hrs later it was at 220 but dropping. After the chicken today I closed it off completely and will see if it went out or not. I will do ribs tomorrow and use both cooking levels just to compare them to each other. I have a dome top on it. I did notice the gauge on the side did not agree with my maverick 73. I will find out later which is right.


 So how long did it hold the temps for? Did you find yourself having to maintain it every half hour like a traditional fire pit? Or was it almost set it and forget it?


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Once I got the temp down to 225 it maintained itself.
I don't know how long it held temp it got dark.
Yesterday after the chicken I closed everything and the pit was still warm this morning but it still had a lot if charcoal in it. I added more coal and oprned everything up and got it ready for the ribs. They are on now.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

bigl said:


> Once I got the temp down to 225 it maintained itself.
> I don't know how long it held temp it got dark.
> Yesterday after the chicken I closed everything and the pit was still warm this morning but it still had a lot if charcoal in it. I added more coal and oprned everything up and got it ready for the ribs. They are on now.


 You mainly used lump charcoal right? No wood chunks or anything?


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

I may have to try wood chips or chunks.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

looks tasty


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Did some ribs and they looked great after three hrs of smoke. I wrapped them in foil with brown sugar, butter, tiger sauce and honey. Then I fell asleep in the recliner and they over cooked. I put them back on the grate and they tightened up but still to tender. Will try again probably tomorrow.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

One more


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

One more try with chicken. Two spatchcock chickens and 10 thighs. One of the spatchcock fell apart as I tried to pick it up. All was brined for 4 hours and it was very moist and tender. I can only get one picture at a time to load so here is one.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

It all looks good!! Great job!!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I like my smoked meats what most called overdone.I love me some ribs that the bones pull out.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Today's test four slabs. This time not over cooked.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

My first brisket on my UDS. I should have chosen a smaller brisket this on was 17 3/4 lbs. took 14 hrs to get to 200 deg internal.
Taste was good and tenderness was OK.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

*Appetizers on UDS*

I decided to try asparagus wrapped with bacon and marinated in brown sugar, soy, pepper and garlic salt.
I made the poppers wrapped in bacon with Jimmy Deans sausage in cream cheese.
I also made some poppers but without the bacon and I added cheese to them.
A few ears if corn on the cob.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Man it all looks good. You're getting a lot of practice. You'll be dialed in on that new uds in no time.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Fishdaze lots of practice comes from being retired and to hot to be fishing for me right now.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

I can relate to it being too hot to fish, it's that retirement thing that is over my head. I've got almost 20 years left before I can experience that. Those uds's are great when they're built right, and your's looks first class. I've got a WSM that I get to practice on, but finding the time to fire it up is the difficult part.

Keep practicing and showing the results! It's looking good.


----------

